# Westknits - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://westknits.com/index.php/pattern/free-patterns/

Enjoy.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you... Several beautiful scarves!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely patterns :-D


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have bookmarked. Several nice scarves...


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you!! I got lots of fabulous patterns!!


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you, don't need to sign up either.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you! LOVE his patterns!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this website.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Definitely a different mind at work there.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> http://westknits.com/index.php/pattern/free-patterns/
> 
> Enjoy.


You do come up with some good pattern sites. Thank you.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi. Thank you so much for his patterns, he is a great designer. You sure do post some wonderful sites. Revan


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've always admired his designs, there are several cowls and scarves suitable for men.
Thank you.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

